# Trn



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych zase pomoc.
Kontext:Matka vypravěče často přemyšlí o tom, jako by bylo kdyby měla diplom. Jako by si jí hned všichni vážili. - Tenhle trn v ní vždycky byl-. 
Co to znamená?
Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Lítost, že se to nestalo. Něco, co ji bolí a mrzí. V jistém smyslu také křivda, se kterou se nikdy nesmíří.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc. Použivá se to normálně? Je to běžné v tom smyslu?


----------



## K.u.r.t

parolearruffate said:


> Děkuju moc. Použivá se to normálně? Je to běžné v tom smyslu?



normálně určitě ne, je to knižní výraz


----------



## parolearruffate

Tak to není nějaké říkání... je to zvláštní toho vypravěče...
Děkuju


----------



## winpoj

Řekl bych, že je to poměrně neobvyklé, byť význam je jasný. Osobně bych tam spíš čekal slovo "osten".


----------



## ytre

Celkem často se používá "jako trn v patě" - břemeno co zpomaluje nebo nepříjemná překážka.  Hovorově-vulgárně: "jako osina v zadnici" - nepříjemnost, nepohodlnost.  třeba to pomůže...  S patou bude možná odkaz na Achilovu patu a zranitelnost matku zraňuje vidět svůj neůspěch vychovat syna nebo je jí nemilé stále ještě vychovávat syna v dospělosti, když se začíná chovat dětinsky. Nebo ještě u diplomu Matka které nebylo dopřáno vzdělání jako růži chybělo svetlo, tak Matka nemohla dozrát uznání jako růže nemohla řádně vykvést. Trn v oku už se rozebiralo jinde.


----------

